# Hilton Grand Vacations Maui Property - Any New News?



## hawaii84 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone heard any news on the Hilton Grand Vacations Maui property that is projected to open in the next couple years?  I read awhile back they took over an older Aston hotel which I believe it was the Maui Lu.  Any new news?  Opening Date etc etc etc?  Looking forward to going to that property when it opens.


----------



## venom550pm (Aug 5, 2015)

I was just at the Bay Club for a family vacation and did a tour of King's Land.  I asked about the Maui property and was told it is scheduled to open spring time 2017.  They broke ground earlier this year.


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Aug 5, 2015)

We drove by the property in May. There was not a lot of activity at the site yet.  I'm going to be very interested to see how they solve the issue of getting people across that busy road to the beach. 


Can we just go to the beach now...please!!!


----------



## GregT (Aug 5, 2015)

ldzierzanowski said:


> We drove by the property in May. There was not a lot of activity at the site yet.  I'm going to be very interested to see how they solve the issue of getting people across that busy road to the beach.
> 
> 
> Can we just go to the beach now...please!!!



I drove past it in June, and as noted, there was little activity.   I took some pictures which I meant to post, and will do so.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Blues (Aug 6, 2015)

Stayed down the street at the Maui Schooner last year, and my comment is:  busy road?  Really?  Are you serious?  It may be busy when you get down to the shopping centers, but at the northern reaches that we're talking about, it's pretty sleepy.  Of course, that may change if/when Hilton puts in a lot of units there.

Bob


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 6, 2015)

*Getting Across the Road*



ldzierzanowski said:


> We drove by the property in May. There was not a lot of activity at the site yet.  I'm going to be very interested to see how they solve the issue of getting people across that busy road to the beach.
> 
> 
> Can we just go to the beach now...please!!!





A traffic light could be installed with a cross walk.  If traffic is light they could make it push activated so that the light turns red only when someone is ready to cross and traffic can move unimpeded at other times.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 7, 2015)

The real question is "is HGVC going to tear the whole thing to the ground and start fresh? OR rehab the current resort?"


----------



## GregT (Aug 7, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> The real question is "is HGVC going to tear the whole thing to the ground and start fresh? OR rehab the current resort?"



They are going to tear it down and rebuild an entirely new facility.  It is in a different thread and should be fantastic. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Blues (Aug 10, 2015)

There are several old threads on this subject, but the most instructive is this one:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217600

In it, GregT himself posted a document that contains the 2004 plans.  Those plans may change, but as Greg points out, given the sensitive nature of the property, it's likely that HGVC will conform to the old plans.  That document (from GregT) is here:  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1815&d=1412435269

[Deleted paragraph on parking.  I now see that the plans call for 400 units and 687 parking stalls.  Should be OK, though not plentiful]

Bob


----------



## Blues (Oct 29, 2015)

I found this article online:  http://mauinow.com/2015/02/27/photos-maui-lu-iconic-longhouse-building-demolished/

Looks like they started demolition in Feb.  This article, and others I found, say that construction is slated to start in "late 2015" and open sometime in 2017.

Hurry up!


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 4, 2015)

We are looking forward to a new island to explore.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 14, 2015)

Found these old articles today along with the following images

http://150291818.homesconnect.com/AccountData/150291818/MauiLuResortComesDown022015.pdf
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20141002006490/en
http://gokihei.org/development-project-review/whats-new-maui-lu-kca-has-some-answers-in-2015
http://gokihei.org/kca-in-the-news/kca-viewpoint-in-maui-news
http://www.mauicounty.gov/DocumentCenter/Home/View/8337


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the pics alwysonvac!
When it's all built out, the beach area looks to be pretty crowded.  But a small beach is certainly better than nothing!


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 14, 2015)

So beach access is via the crosswalk at the roundabout?


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 14, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> So beach access is via the crosswalk at the roundabout?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



No, the roundabout is further south.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...136,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x7954d04c757


----------



## Helios (Nov 14, 2015)

I think they should have picked a beach front location.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 14, 2015)

moto x said:


> I think they should have picked a beach front location.



May not have been any properties available that are beach front.


----------



## Helios (Nov 15, 2015)

Luanne said:


> May not have been any properties available that are beach front.



That is possible, but I find it hard to believe.  In any case, it will be better than not having a property.


----------



## GregT (Nov 15, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Thanks for the pics alwysonvac!
> When it's all built out, the beach area looks to be pretty crowded.  But a small beach is certainly better than nothing!



It is a very small beach, however there is a much larger beach immediately to the south -- it would take very little extra time (less than a minute) to get to it.  I think it will be a good option for the beach-goer as it is considered a very good beach in Maui Revealed.  I posted on it in a different HGVC Maui thread.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the illustrations and links!    The resort looks great to me, though I do share the common concern about road between the units and the beach.  I am not super familiar with this area, but don't think that road is too busy.


----------



## jlee2070 (Nov 4, 2016)

So a year has past since the last post on this...

Any Updates???

thx...


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 4, 2016)

jlee2070 said:


> So a year has past since the last post on this...
> 
> Any Updates???
> 
> thx...



"The Kihei resort is still a go!" (Sept 2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246201&highlight=Maui

There's also some discussion in this Maui picture thread as well - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234268&highlight=Maui


----------

